# 2 young pigeons found--need advice



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

I feed pigeons in a nearby park—after returning from several days away, I noticed there were two young birds, away from the larger flock (they have some yellow on heads, feathers not grown in fully under wings, can hop but not fly). They were cheeping and pecking at adult birds for food, but the adults were ignoring them. After a while, both started pecking a bit at food and seemed to be actually swallowing it (though one seemed a bit more advanced than the other). They were still there this morning, again off away from the adult birds; one was hopping over toward the other birds, but the other just stood off by itself-- I checked back later this evening when the adult pigeons were gone, and both young birds were still there, near the bench where I first saw them, huddled up. 
I thought maybe their parents had got killed or abandoned them, since I’ve never seen birds this young out on their own before. 

I decided to catch them, since they couldn’t fly and there are rats, cats, etc in my neighborhood. I had to go out, so I left them in a cat carrier in a room with some chopped up sunflower seeds and water. when I got home tonight I checked--looks like they've pecked a bit at food, so I'm just leaving them be for the night. 

I’m not really sure what to do now. In the past I’ve taken injured birds to a local bird vet who treats and releases them (as wild birds, not pets, so there is a small donation, but not major vet charges). 
These birds seem like they must be pretty close to being independent, and even though the other birds weren’t feeding them, they also weren‘t shunning or pecking at them. I followed a link from this site to try to guess their ages, and they seem to be roughly 21 days old.

I already feel like I might have been overreacting and maybe should have just left them where they were, since they survived one night, but it concerned me that the birds were still on the ground after all the other birds had gone off (around 7 pm) and that they couldn’t fly. 

I’m willing to care for them (though I have cats and so they have to be confined to a small room), but I don’t really know how to ensure that they learn to eat and fly on their own; I could take them to this vet, but he releases them in the area of his practice, which is 10 or 15 miles from here and in a pretty traffic-heavy area. 

Sorry to go on so long—I’d appreciate any advice about the best course of action for these birds. Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cbn13 and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. From your description of the young pigeons, it does sound like they are just a bit too young to be out on their own. I think you did the right thing by taking them in and assuring that they are safe for the night. I would probably try returning them to where you found them tomorrow if you have time to stay for a bit and see if the parents find them and resume care. If so, then at least we know that they do have parents. It still sounds like they got left in a place where they would not be safe for the night, so the long term situation is probably that you need to finish raising them or get them to a rehabber. Where are you located? There may be a member near you who could assist if the youngsters need to find a safe haven/rehab situation?

The youngsters are probably just a week or two away from being self sufficient, so it probably wouldn't be that difficult to see them through to the point of being releasable. They will know how to fly on their own and with a bit of encouragement will probably be eating on their own quite soon.

If you could post a picture or two of the little ones, we could better determine just how close they are to being able to be on their own.

Thanks again for helping these young pigeons!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you did exactly right. You would have worried all night had you left them. Since they can't fly, they would have been very vulnerable. I'm wondering if someone left them there thinking they would be ok if they were with other pigeons.
Probably they don't know how to eat on their own and so you are going to need to hand feed them and teach then how to eat on their own, unless you make the dicision to take them to your vet. Do you know how your vet feels about Pigeons? Some vets don't look upon them kindly and if your vet is of that thinking, it wouldn't be good to leave them there.
Where are you located incase we have a member in your area that might be able to help?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Precision posting between Charis and I  We're both in the same time zone and both our posts hit at 10:39 PM .. and both said pretty much the same  

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What can I say, Terry. We're good.


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

thank you both so much.
the birds seem fine today.

in response to your questions:

1-I'm in chicago (re rehabbers)
2-I'm sending pictures of one of the birds (the other was too fidgety to stay still--it's froma phone, so not good quality)
3-the vet--he's not my vet, but I have taken several pigeons there. I trust them (they seem sympathetic to pigeons)--the only thing that gives me pause is that you sign them over as wild birds--but you can call and check up later.

I have to go to work and can't do anything for the next several hours, so I am going to clean the cage and I will check back in with this site later. Again, I'm willing to care for the birds--but I have no experience with birds and want to do whatever's best for them. Again, thank you for your quick responses. (I've never posted on a forum before, so I hope this goes to the right place)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cbn13,
The babes are adorable and definitely too young to be on their own. Because of their young age, I doubt they have learned to eat on their own. Likely they have been without food or water for a day or more...
It's critical they receive some nourishment and I know you have gone to work and so this will be more hours without food or water for them.
I'm hoping you check in so someone can talk you through the feeding process.
You have done a good, kind thing by rescuing the babes. You are to be applauded for the kindness of your heart. I know it might be difficult to figure all this out {feeding] and into your schedule. 
If you are comfortable with the veterinarian you mentioned, I think you should take them there.
Let us know. Some of us, like me, tend to worry.


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi--thank you very much--I have a short break and just checked in on the pigeons--most of the chopped sunflower seed I left for them this am is gone, so I put down some bird seed (mourning dove seed) and they are both pecking at and eating it--(there are plenty of bird droppings in the cage--darkish). 
Given that, would you still recommend I take them up to the vet? I could do it tomorrow, if they are willing to take them. I am willing to hand feed them if necessary, just a little worried because I know there is some issue with the crop and I don't want to hurt them. I guess I'm just uneasy about handing them over-- even though I believe this vet is trustworthy, once they're there I won't be able to get them back and release them where I found them.

sorry if I seem to keep asking the same questions--obviously I know almost nothing about bird care--I really appreciate the help you are giving me.thank hyou.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to go with, YOUR GUT FEELING. Whatever that feeling is telling you is how you need to proceed,
The advantage of taking them to the vet, is that if they have any underlying medical need, he can take care of that. Most often they have canker. It's easy to treat and the meds can be ordered from a pigeon supply so you could treat yourself. They aren't expensive.
If you decide to keep them, we can talk you through what ever you will need to know.
Let us know.
Blessings


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

thank you for that advice. my gut feeling is to keep them here, at least for another day; I may take them to the vet if they seem not to be eating, or seem not well. Or, as you say, to get them checked out medically. Mainly this is because I would prefer to release them in the park where I found them, since it seems a safer place (much less traffic) for pigeons than where the vet would release them.

Anyways, I bought some formula mix at Petco (Kaytee exact--the only kind they had), and feeding syringes--even though these birds are eating on their own, I figure they probably need supplemental food. I'm also worried that they don't know how to drink (I put in a water dish, 1 and a half inch deep)--

So I would be very grateful if you could offer me some instruction on hand-feeding.
If I need to get some other kind of formula, that's not a problem, provided I can find it in chicago. 

also--I am keeping them in a cat carrier at night, about the size for an average cat--today I put them in a much larger dog crate for the day, so they could move around more.The advantgage of the smaller cage is that I can put it in the window so they can get fresh air -- but do you know if a larger or smaller space is better for them? Both are made of plastic, with air vents top and sides. 

Again , thanks so much for all of the very patient help you're providing.

--Beth


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Beth,
I'm looking for a video on hand feeding and as of yet I haven't found it. Perhaps one of the other members will help locate it.
Until then, get a small and deep dish of water, from the back of the head, gently push the birds beak into the water but not so far that the water will get into the nostrils. It should drink. Then do the same with the other.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Beth, here are some links to help you:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15236

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15696

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9500

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Whatever type of container you have them in, be sure they have enough room to flap their wings WITHOUT touching the sides.

Phil in Las Vegas, one of our site members, will moisten his fingers with warm water and run down the sides of the beak and direct the beak into the water without letting the water get into their nostrils. He also has a great idea of feeding them out of a human baby nipple.

Wishing you all the best with the little ones! They sure are cuties! I know you will keep us updated!

BTW, I, too, agree with "gut" instincts...mine are never wrong. Also, I use "when in doubt, wait or don't."

Hugs and Scritches
Shi & Squeaks


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

thank you to all of you.

I checked all of those links (from feral pigeon) and am trying the balloon method --each bird put its beak in and ate a bit, then stopped and didn't seem to want more, so I waited, tried again a short while later, same thing--neither really interested, turned their heads away like babies do when they don't want to eat any more. 
Is this normal? 
(I was pretty uneasy about pushing the syringe down too far or fast)

so I cleaned them up and let them walk on top of the cage a bit. I just checked on them and they are pecking at the seed I gave them.

I have to leave for work for a few hours, then will come back and try feeding them again.

does all this sound like it's going ok?

Again, thank you for all of this help. --Beth


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beth,
Are they pooping and if so how much?


----------



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

charis--
yes they are pooping--it's dark, sort of solid (holds together), probably from 4-8 times overnight. 
I'm on m y way to work and will check back in in about 4 or 5 hours.

thank you.
Beth


----------

